# Life Expectancy of Wide Format Print/Cut Machine



## Squewheet (Jul 20, 2010)

I am looking at expanding my business right now. I am fairly new with my business. Right now I only I do some small vinyl graphic jobs with my vinyl cutter. I am also a A.S.I. member so I do promotional products and I also do screen printed heat transfers for people. 

But I've been getting a lot of people asking me for stickers and also some digital pictures to be printed on shirts and such. So I figured a wide format print/cut would be the way to go. But I was wondering what the life expectancy of one of these machines would be.

I've been looking at following machine below. But I think its fairly new. You can see the base price I am looking at spending with the machine.
GO EcoColor PC36 Print and Cut Eco-Solvent InkJet Printer

But if anyone has a better machine that is around the same price or has a better idea on what I should use I am all ears.

Thanks,
Squewheet


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

The name brand printers, Roland, Mimaki, Mutoh have a long trouble free life span. I haven't heard of the one you are showing. If it's a renamed Mimaki or Mutoh you should be ok. If it's a Chinese knockoff be very careful. Things can go wrong and will with any printer. Parts can be very expensive. The print heads for my Roland are $1100.00 ea. When purchasing you need to consider how close the servicing dealer is to you and the reputation of their service dept. Travel charges and job time can cost hundreds of dollars. Costs me atleast $65.00 everytime the Roland tech shows up and $300.00 to get the Tajima tech to drive to my shop. Parts and repair time is extra.


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed. STICK with the tried and true brands.


----------



## Squewheet (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks For The Information......I've been also looking at maybe buying a Roland SP-300v that is used. They told me I could get it for around $6000.00. How long do you guys think that these would last.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Depends on how well they are maintained, I have a VP-540 that is 8 yrs old and it runs like it's brand new.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with David - our oldest Roland printer is 8 years old and still running strong


----------



## Squewheet (Jul 20, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> I agree with David - our oldest Roland printer is 8 years old and still running strong


Now did you buy your machine new or was it used. Cause I am trying to go to the bank and they are wanting to know this info.

Also does anyone know a place to buy these machines used or new. I live in Southern Illinois and it's pretty far away from any major city. So I am trying to find a close by to get one of these machines.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought mine used, but scuba steve in this thread is a certified tech on these machines and he can help you out. He also sells them so that's who I would recommend getting one from.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Go with roland. I my first Sp300 was 8 years old, and still OK, when I swapped it for a new machine.


----------

